# Steelhead research volunteer project



## Aiden Tomashik (Nov 26, 2019)

This was posted on the North west rivers Page on the forum. This year Michigan sea grant and the dnr are working on a study of steelhead returns across the state. The study is volunteers of anglers collecting and submitting info on steelhead caught October of this year through April 2021. The idea is to collect info to research how wild and hatchery fish are returning into your local streams and rivers. Although the Huron is not known for numbers of wild fish I personally occasionally do see and catch wild fish that either some how spawned in the Huron or came from other rivers. Just sharing to see if anyone is interested in volunteering. It caught my eye and although it was mainly focusing on west side rivers I was able to talk to the organizers and get a group made for Huron and Clinton river Fisherman. You can read the original post in my screenshots or go to the North West rivers and streams thread to click on the links and sign up.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I do encourage avid southeast guys to give it a shot if you have any interest. App was easy enough to download and register. Recording information is matter of minutes. I do see they added Huron but not Clinton river. Ether way Clinton guys just register under other Erie Tributary, even though it’s not Erie tributary that’s our management unit. Under user app it will ask where fish is caught, what river and upper or lower river


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.glanglerdiary.org/


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I forgot I signed up for this back in 2016. The company I work for is moving up to Auburn Hills, about 10 miles from Yates. I can see me leaving work early a few times a week to check out the access points.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

mfs686 said:


> I forgot I signed up for this back in 2016. The company I work for is moving up to Auburn Hills, about 10 miles from Yates. I can see me leaving work early a few times a week to check out the access points.


This is new project for steelhead in rivers specifically. Angler app is only going to run on IPhone’s for first year. Android can be accessible through website and isn’t as easy as apple for this year. So if one wanted to and has android still can do just not streamlined yet. Basically generating new app isn’t easiest and to keep issues down no updates will happen till first collection is done. 
Joining program helps with overall needed data as a mass, but doing it locally like Clinton will help expose our fishery and the interest to fish for steelhead in metro Detroit. Same said for Huron which is a little more highlighted but still overlooked as legitimate steelhead fishery by some. 
Main thing is recording every trip which is very easiest through iPhone.
Simple process-
Download app
Register your self
Record every trip data
Submit recorded info


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nldh0ByWRA&feature=youtu.be

[URL]http://glanglerdiary.org/

[/URL]


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

do you think reporting all my skunk trips is useful?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

TroutFishingBear said:


> do you think reporting all my skunk trips is useful?


Yes it’s a part of it. Clinton river will be added to list of selectable sites later this week.
You’ve better success than others!
We really could use a few guys to join with precipitation on the program from Clinton river. ISO app is on I phone and very easy to use, takes a minute or two at most. Really it will help dnr’s understanding of steelhead numbers stocked and natural. This goes into future planning of stocking and managing, just need more anglers involved for end goal. App keeps you and any honey holes confidential. I’m not on Facebook but if someone would post links to Clinton river fishing page on Facebook it would be appreciated.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Really if could get two or three avid Clinton guys involved it would be a success. If person is serious and involved I might be able to help curve their fishing success some. We’ll see about that part....


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Really if could get two or three avid Clinton guys involved it would be a success. If person is serious and involved I might be able to help curve their fishing success some. We’ll see about that part....


I’ve installed the app for IOS but seems to be giving me ‘no internet’ and ‘incorrect password’ when trying to create and login to an account through the app. App seems to be behind a build to the website since there is no Clinton river option. I was able to get in through the website and create an account, and login vs the app. 

Will we be able to look at our past fishing outings with this too? Nice to track my own personal record while helping Researchers track this info too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I think there’s a conformation email, can’t remember. If you have running app probably can enter created password from online site. Clinton will appear in next 5-10 days. If your lucky enough to catch one before that use other Erie tribs. Yes I tracks our catch so I think that data will be provided. Haven’t registered fish yet but soon.


----------



## Burz (Feb 4, 2018)

Clinton is on there.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Clinton river isn’t popping up in my app but available online. I registered Clinton as home river online, it shows no home river on app currently. I’ll send email to see if it will be fixed.


----------



## anticipation (Jun 5, 2008)

It’s on my app


nighttime said:


> Clinton river isn’t popping up in my app but available online. I registered Clinton as home river online, it shows no home river on app currently. I’ll send email to see if it will be fixed.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm not on mine, maybe I downloaded to early or something. I’ll delete app and reload


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I missed the meeting that just past but if you registered for it check email for link.
Really sorry I missed darn thing. 
It was nice to see Cleyo represent southeast tribs. With that said anyone registered in program should really keep up with participation and register fish and trips even if no fish. It shows angler hours, effort and success but at end will be compiled with other data and not linked to person or your fishing hole. 
I know for how many fish have been caught, locally, not many have been registered. Any of you involved in diary please keep at it.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

nighttime said:


> Well I missed the meeting that just past but if you registered for it check email for link.
> Really sorry I missed darn thing.
> It was nice to see Cleyo represent southeast tribs. With that said anyone registered in program should really keep up with participation and register fish and trips even if no fish. It shows angler hours, effort and success but at end will be compiled with other data and not linked to person or your fishing hole.
> I know for how many fish have been caught, locally, not many have been registered. Any of you involved in diary please keep at it.


Ok, went out for 2 hours and caught nothing. Tried to enter in the data and I got the message stating did I want to record this with no fish caught. I hit yes and as you can see it shows 1 fish released


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

This is how it shows up on my phone. I first hit add, for trip. Then only enter hours and number of anglers, then just back button only, then app will ask you if you want to add trip. Confirm trip. Pm me if don’t work again


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope


----------

